
OSKit: A set of components oriented to creating operating systems - pcr910303
https://www.cs.utah.edu/flux/oskit/
======
snvzz
For something more recent, less academic and more production-ready, and with a
much better architecture, Genode, which has just had a release[0].

[0]: [https://genode.org/documentation/release-
notes/20.08](https://genode.org/documentation/release-notes/20.08)

------
2bluesc
OpenEmbedded[0] for those not familiar is great for building a custom
distribution.

[0]
[https://www.openembedded.org/wiki/Main_Page](https://www.openembedded.org/wiki/Main_Page)

------
olliej
I remember playing with this when I was at uni - I thought it died off around
that time as well?

[ed: it is dead, last update is 2200]

------
jonjacky
2002, apparently. That's the most recent item in News.

------
ronsor
UEFI basically fulfills this purpose nowadays.

~~~
yjftsjthsd-h
To me it feels more like a unikernel.

